

How do I find out about language centric events in the SF Bay area? - dpatrick86

Hey, I'm new to the area and I want to know the single best way to find out about less general/vendor specific, and more language (or technology) specific tech events that are going on.<p>What's the best way to go about this?
======
ensmotko
I'm not sure if there is a single site/app for that, but it really helps if
you are keeping an eye out for these things in your twitter, facebook, google+
streams.

I don't have many people from SF Bay area on my twitter, but I still found out
about a couple of tech events, while I was there this summer.

------
jasondenizac
Meetup has many good language and technology specific groups in the area.

------
bmelton
Seconding jazondenizac's answer, and I wrote an answer to a similar (but not
exactly the same) question to this recently that I think might help somewhat.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4681717>

Obviously beware that not all facets may apply 100%.

